# M4/M5 junction



## felixthecat (Mar 26, 2008)

Can anyone tell me what the factory is that makes me feel sick every morning with its awful cooking smells that seem to linger in my car until I get to the bridge? Its somewhere in that industrial estate along the M4 - and by god it smells like someone is boiling vats of garlic every morning. At 6:45 am my stomach can't handle it.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 26, 2008)

Port Talbot?
or is that too far west?

is it chemical and sulphury?


----------



## felixthecat (Mar 26, 2008)

ddraig said:


> Port Talbot?
> or is that too far west?
> 
> is it chemical and sulphury?




Not Port Talbot- I think it is coming from one of those factories right alongside the M4 Bristol side and it really smells like boiling garlic. Its fucking horrible and has me heaving every morning.

I want to find out so I can arrange to get it firebombed.


----------



## mattie (Mar 26, 2008)

Shedloads of aerospace in that neck of the woods.  In the current climate, I wouldn't recommend firebombing it.


----------



## felixthecat (Mar 27, 2008)

mattie said:


> Shedloads of aerospace in that neck of the woods.  In the current climate, I wouldn't recommend firebombing it.



Hmm....I shall find a nice young man at work to implode it for me then.

When I find out what the hell it is!


----------



## rubbershoes (Mar 27, 2008)

i'll see your cooking smells and raise you bridgwater's cellophane factory

nastiest smell on the m5 .  it was bridgwater's main claim to fame

or it was till the bastards closed the factory down


----------



## djbombscare (Mar 28, 2008)

There's some pharmaceutical companies along there. . .
But they're before you get to the M32 jct

The rest of that liitte nib of land in between the M4/M5 is mostly offices as I used to work in it. Ornage, Computercentre yada yada yada.

Hang on though I tell you what we did used to get a good whiff of when the wind was in the right direction.
Right slap bang next to the motorway, is an indian restuarant and that used to STINK us out of the office wehn the wind blew away form the motorway so it could be that. 

Its is literally RIGHT next to the M4/M5 jct. In fact it gos motorway slip road, bit of grass, fence, then Indian.

And the smell was garlicy when its wafted across.


----------



## rubbershoes (Mar 28, 2008)

but garlic is a nice smell


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Mar 28, 2008)

rubbershoes said:


> i'll see your cooking smells and raise you bridgwater's cellophane factory
> 
> nastiest smell on the m5 .  it was bridgwater's main claim to fame
> 
> or it was till the bastards closed the factory down



Bah - You haven't smelt nuttin until you've smelt the Meat Rendering Plant at Penninsular Proteins, Torrington.

They don't call it Stinkerton for nothing.


----------



## felixthecat (Mar 29, 2008)

djbombscare said:


> There's some pharmaceutical companies along there. . .
> But they're before you get to the M32 jct
> 
> The rest of that liitte nib of land in between the M4/M5 is mostly offices as I used to work in it. Ornage, Computercentre yada yada yada.
> ...



THat sounds about right - but how the holy hell can one indian restauarant make that amount of pong?



rubbershoes said:


> but garlic is a nice smell



Garlic is absolutely lovely raw, roasted or fried, but the smell it makes when boiled turns my stomach. And its THAT smell .


----------



## hondo (Mar 29, 2008)

felixthecat said:


> Can anyone tell me what the factory is that makes me feel sick every morning with its awful cooking smells that seem to linger in my car until I get to the bridge? Its somewhere in that industrial estate along the M4 - and by god it smells like someone is boiling vats of garlic every morning. At 6:45 am my stomach can't handle it.


 

This looks like a candidate:-
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Greencore Chilled Sauces & Soups is the UK’s category market leader and currently manufactures products for a number of sectors: Fresh Italian Pasta sauces, Fresh Meat sauces, Fresh Gravies, Fresh Stocks, Fresh Custard & Fresh Dessert Sauces, Chilled Soups.[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Unit 4 
Bristol Distribution Park 
Hawkley Drive 
Woodlands Road 
Bradley Stoke 
Bristol 
BS32 0BF[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT]


----------



## pogofish (Mar 29, 2008)

You are driving through one of the most important structures in the entire British motorway network & all you can do is moan about the stink?    

An aside - Did you know one of the senior people in charge of the junction's construction was one Oleg Kerensky - Son of Alexander Kerensky (who also visited during construction).


----------



## felixthecat (Mar 29, 2008)

pogofish said:


> You are driving through one of the most important structures in the entire British motorway network & all you can do is moan about the stink?
> 
> An aside - Did you know one of the senior people in charge of the junction's construction was one Oleg Kerensky - Son of Alexander Kerensky (who also visited during construction).



I'm a bit blind to the wonders of the M4/M5 intersection at that hour in the morning................

(which can be a slight problem on the days I am supposed to be heading towards birmingham but suddenly see the severn bridge looming..........)


----------



## felixthecat (Mar 29, 2008)

hondo said:


> This looks like a candidate:-
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Greencore Chilled Sauces & Soups is the UK’s category market leader and currently manufactures products for a number of sectors: Fresh Italian Pasta sauces, Fresh Meat sauces, Fresh Gravies, Fresh Stocks, Fresh Custard & Fresh Dessert Sauces, Chilled Soups.[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Unit 4
> Bristol Distribution Park
> Hawkley Drive
> ...



Oh noez!!!

Could it be the Indian restaurant or could it be this place? Where do I blow up?????? Oh the dilemma!!!!


----------



## djbombscare (Mar 31, 2008)

Trust me its the Indian. . .


----------

